# Personen freistellen



## valeria (19. Oktober 2004)

*Dringend HILFE!SOS!*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich bin ganz neu hier *freu*

Bitte an alle die sich mit Fotobearbeitung auskennen:

für das Album von eine POP-Music Mädchenband (bestehend aus 3 Mädchen), brauchen wir einen CD-Cover. Das Album hat schon ein Namen, es soll "Dreckige Tanzen" heissen. Wir haben uns zwar  schon etwas dazu ausgedacht (ein ausgefallenes 3-D Hintegrundbild), aber für die Vorschläge sind wir offen und sehr dankbar! Zuerst aber müssen die Fotos von dem Mädchen  bearbeitet werden. Leider kennt sich keiner von uns mit dem Programm Photoshop genügend aus um es Qualitativ zu machen, (die Fotos zu bearbeiten, wie z.B. vom Hintergrund zu befreien).

Anbei hänge ich die einzelnen Fotos an. Ich bitte sehr uns zu helfen und die Fotos erstmal so bearbeiten, dass bei allen (3) der Hintegrund weiss (oder schwarz)  ist, damit wir die auf einfache Weise weiter mit einem Hintegrund versehen können.

Ich danke sehr im Voraus!

LG Valeria


----------



## valeria (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo wieder,

ich bin zu dumm die Bilder anzuhängen ((
ich bekomme immer wieder Fhelermeldung, dass die Dateien zu gross sind...
Ich werde die Fotos sofort per Mail rausschicken, wenn sich jemand auf meine Bitte antwortet!

Danke!


----------



## Visu1 (19. Oktober 2004)

So wirst du hier leider keine Antwort bekommen denn du müsstest fragen was muss *ich * machen damit ich die Personen freistellen kann und nicht macht mir mal.

mfg. Visu


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (19. Oktober 2004)

Bitte per Mail an mich.

€ 60,- / Stunde zzgl. USt.


----------



## aTa (19. Oktober 2004)

Oder per mail an mich!
€ 10,. / Stunde


----------



## valeria (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

gibt es den keinen der helfen möchte (könnte)?
Mit der Bezahlung ist es so eine Sache.....ich könnte in die Werbeagentur gehen. 
Bitte nur die Leute melden die für die Hilfe keine Gegenleistung erwarten! ))

Gruß,
Valeria


----------



## Xdreamer (19. Oktober 2004)

Wir helfen gerne bei Problemen aber machen müsstest du schon selber. Und die Werbeagentur wird dir kein Angebot zu 60€ machen sondern um ein xFaches mehr.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Oktober 2004)

...und da wir hier keine Jobvermittlung sind, sondern Eigeninitiative
angesagt ist, schließ ich hier mal ab.

Beschwerden bitte per PM an mich.

Gruss Markus


----------

